# AC powered spotlight



## mick53 (Apr 23, 2008)

Hi,

Does anyone make a rechargeable spotlight that you can run of AC power, not just to recharge it, but that also jsut runs off AC power?

I hope I'm explaining this well enough. I need a spot you can just plug in and turn on that also has a rechargeable battery.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## broadgage (Apr 23, 2008)

mick53 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone make a rechargeable spotlight that you can run of AC power, not just to recharge it, but that also jsut runs off AC power?
> 
> ...


 
I have never seen or heard of such a product, however it should be simple to mod a standard rechargeable spotlight.
Install on the spotlight a jack socket that incororates a switch, wire it such that when a plug is inserted into the jack socket the internal battery is disconnected and the lamp powered from the plug.
Connect to the plug a suitable transformer to power the lamp, owing to the relativly high wattage lamp it is unlikely that a wall-wart will suffice.

The transformer should be rated SLIGHTLY in excess of the bulb voltage in order to allow for voltage drop in the wire and connections.

Ensure that the transformer, jack plug/socket, and wire is suitable for the current involved.


----------



## Fird (Apr 23, 2008)

35W @ 13.8v = 2.6A, starting current could be 3 or 4 times that (someone help me on that figure please).

Your average POB HID then will need at least a 5A 12v power supply with brief surge-current capability. Switching supplies will be the lightest, and since we don't care about RF hash or noise on a light, a cheap one will do. Radioshaft might work, but = expensive.. look around online.

Fird


----------



## Mark620 (Apr 23, 2008)

Fird said:


> 35W @ 13.8v = 2.6A, starting current could be 3 or 4 times that (someone help me on that figure please).
> 
> Your average POB HID then will need at least a 5A 12v power supply with brief surge-current capability. Switching supplies will be the lightest, and since we don't care about RF hash or noise on a light, a cheap one will do. Radioshaft might work, but = expensive.. look around online.
> 
> Fird



Use an old computer power supply.


----------



## Fird (Apr 23, 2008)

Mark620 said:


> Use an old computer power supply.



ATX: that works as long as you know which lines to attach resistors to in order to keep it running (load required). OR go find one of those great bit old fossilized AT supplies and use that, no external load required - and they can usually be identified not only by their bulk, but by the large switch attached directly to the supply.

Fird


----------



## GliderPilot (Apr 24, 2008)

Maxabeams run off the charger . There are two outlets one to charge one to run the light .


----------



## Kremer (Apr 24, 2008)

The 12V power supplies for those thermoelectric coolers are listed at 5A or so and might work well depending on their regulation. I got one for ~$18 at target last year.


----------



## Ken J. Good (Apr 24, 2008)

You can just do this:

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_gw?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=ac+to+dc+converter&x=0&y=0


----------



## hopkins (Apr 25, 2008)

\Hi Mick53
Sure, a lot of us have also wanted to run the spotlight from a wall socket
charger but none seem designed to supply the 3amps of current at 12volts needed.

check this spot out. It might run off ac. Says the recharging stuff is internal. If you call they might know. .
http://www.hidfoglight.com/productsAndServices/hidSpotlight.html

good luck
hopkins


----------



## hopkins (Apr 25, 2008)

this spotlight says it'll run continuous from a 12volt DC source::wave:
So all you'll need is a big 7amp (?), 12volt power brick to plug into the AC wall socket to power it. Buy one with the correct polarity socket!!!
http://www.jackstoolshed.com/produc...tlight__ACDC_Rechargeable_with_Workstand.html


----------



## broadgage (Aug 14, 2008)

If the spotlight uses an incandescent bulb, then an AC supply will be fine, of the correct voltage, and should be cheaper and more efficient than a dc power supply.
For a vehicle headlight bulb, as often used in the cheaper spotlights, a 15 volt transformer is about right. Such bulbs are designed not for true 12 volt use but for about 13.5 volts, and will stand a slightly higher voltage. The loss in the wire could easily be about one volt.

In the case of an HID spotlight, then a DC supply of the correct voltage will be required, often 12/14 volts but check.


----------

